# Embroidered name on cap



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
Looking at what we charge to embroider a name and a cap right now we charge $6 to do it. What do some of you charge to embroider a name on a cap.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

For 1 - 6 panel custom hat - with 1 placement - $20 - ADD $5 for each additonal placement - tops being $30 - volume makes it go down.


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

one hat they supply the hat = 15.00 we are in New Jersey


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No we supply - the hat - pick them up wholesale in the city or use flex fits.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds kind of low. My absolute lowest price is 15. That is a low end hat with 1 placement. Add 5 for each additional placement. The more expensive the hat, the higher the price. If enough volume to get a good discount, then I MAY lower the price. You are not covering your costs at 6 a hat if that is including the hat.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

jean518 said:


> Sounds kind of low. My absolute lowest price is 15. That is a low end hat with 1 placement. Add 5 for each additional placement. The more expensive the hat, the higher the price. If enough volume to get a good discount, then I MAY lower the price. You are not covering your costs at 6 a hat if that is including the hat.


The 6 do not include the cap.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if we supply the cap it is $15/$20/$25 for standard/flexfit/fitted with all emb for a one off. 

if they bring it in it is $5/3 per location for lettering and $8/5 for a logo. We discount the 2nd location so the 5 is for the first and 3 for the second on the same hat. 

The emb only price is also for garments where the embroidery is under 4" in any direction.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice did not catch the slash part until you broke it down further.


----------



## freeblazer (Sep 25, 2009)

I also charge 6.00 plus cap


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason I like my caps - I have had folks bring in $2 hats - and I do not mean $2 wholesale hats - $2 retail hats and want $10 embroidery - I might as well just cut it up and stuff it into the rotary hook.


----------



## freeblazer (Sep 25, 2009)

I won't decorate on T-shirts or Caps I don't sell. I will let them bring in Golfs and Jackets, but I charge 2.00 extra (8.00 total - small left chest size > 10k stitches). 

The 2.00 caps are usually paper thin and are not made for embroidery.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

could not agree more on the cheap hats and clothing for that matter. Seams off, patterns not lined and the customer expects to leave with a tuxedo.


----------

